# What ammo do you like in your M&P 40?



## DadofTwoGirls (Aug 12, 2009)

I know... probably been hit on 1000 times. Here is 1001. 

Whats your choice for the M&P 40? Give specifics that make it your choice... like control, energy, accuracy, personal experience, bullet design, ballistics, gun likes it...

Thanks!


----------

